# Corporate Chef Consultant Needed



## DELTA LLC

We are multi branch restaurant , specialized in Chinese Cuisine. 
We are looking for a " *Corporate Chef or executive chef* " to provide consultancy (*off site/remote consultation*) .

*We would like to have expert advice on:*
• Creation of new Sauce Recipe


----------



## Mischief

DELTA LLC said:


> We are multi branch restaurant , specialized in Chinese Cuisine.
> We are looking for a " *Corporate Chef or executive chef* " to provide consultancy (*off site/remote consultation*) .
> 
> *We would like to have expert advice on:*
> • Creation of new Sauce Recipe


I'd be happy to see what it is you'd want from a consultant and we can go from there. Please message me.


----------



## DELTA LLC

Mischief said:


> I'd be happy to see what it is you'd want from a consultant and we can go from there. Please message me.


Could You please share your e-mail with us ?


----------



## Mischief

DELTA LLC said:


> Could You please share your e-mail with us ?


[email protected]


----------

